# need cpt for removal of CI magnet



## cpeacoe (Nov 8, 2011)

patient comes to office and has cochlear implant magnet in preparation for a MRI and then patient returns directly to office for re-implantation. all under local. 

thanks for all your help!!


----------



## snoprean (Feb 2, 2012)

*Cochlear Implant Magnet removal*

Does anyone know the appropriate CPT code for this procedure?


----------

